# ohio river pike and muskie???



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

has anyone caught any out of the river


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

yes. several.


----------



## isaiashortie (Oct 24, 2009)

how have you caught them and where


----------



## Phish_4_Bass (Sep 18, 2008)

tribs and dams some in main part of the river too
numerous techniques, mainly trial and error. research it and find what works for you. It is called fishing after all.


----------



## kyfisherman (Jun 14, 2005)

I caught one muskie that went about 15 inches - at the anderson ferry, near cincinnati, on a white jig/grub.


----------



## Stripers4Life (May 2, 2007)

hummm..............................!#!!!!!!


----------



## rdhoppy (May 3, 2009)

gee thanks for the great info phish. don't give out all your secrets


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

I have hooked several (skis) and lost them all, two one big swimbaits and one on a blade. creek mouths with ski populations and if there are marinas near them will all have fish, below certain dams I hear they turn up fairly often, atleast when you shock them.
BTW, just because they are there, does not mean they are targetable, if you want to actaully fish for any esox, you need to go inland. an example of how rare they are, in 6 months of electroshocking that river between two boats two where shocked, on in a trib and one in pittsburg, both juvi's, goodluck catching them.


----------



## ChrisB (May 13, 2004)

Hey riverking, how many watts where you guys putting out? A lot of times when we were shocking deep lakes and the Hocking river we had problems getting larger fish near the bottom. We knew they where there, and got them with seins, but they were not in shock like the smaller fish.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I got a small musky a few weeks back in a cast net near Schmidt Ramp ( Cinci) I might add that pike and muskies because of there long shape, are very hard to shock up, they tend to sense the electric field and scoot out of range before the paralysis sets in. This is why nets are used for muskies when capturing at inland lakes.

Salmonid


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

we ran 8 amps I think, its been a while
no matter what you run big fish deeper than about 5ft will be a problem, if they are moving at all they can get totally hit and just slide through the field, and like mark said, esox dont shock very well, in fact those are the only ones I have seen shocked personally
this is the reason that even though shocking is alot of fun, I feel that siening when feasable, is the most effective way to find out whats really there


----------



## eyecatcher929 (Dec 3, 2009)

maybe i dont know, but since when is shocking or seining or castnetting gamefish legal in the state of ohio unless ur a part of research for the game commision? Just curious cause i have never heard of that.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

When I was castnetting, I was targeting shad and caught the small muskie by accident, as I often catch crappies, bluegills, bass and other gamefish, they are always released per state law.

I also have helped electroshock with KYDNR, ODNR, Ohio EPA, Federal EPA,USGS, 5 Rivers metro Parks and some private companies that have permits to shock on private watersheds for studies. Yopu are correct, you Must have a permit or be with a "official" group to be able to Electroshock . Good point and i know the others on this discussion have worked with some professional groups as well, I was always a vollunteer. 

Salmonid


----------



## bbrowwn7 (Nov 26, 2009)

caught 2 muskie a couple weeks ago, at tygarts creek below the greenup dam, both was 28 inhes, one on spinnerbait one on crankbait


----------

